# Finally took some pics of hooklift hydraulic spreader



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

finally got around to taking some pics of my hooklift spreader set-up. We also pick this up with our 338 hino (5ton). I am looking at building some extensions for it to take advantage of the larger GVW. The challenge is I only have a John Deere 313 to load with and it doesn't have the biggest dump height.

I havn't got around to putting our logo or phone number on it...seems like ther is always so much to do..

Ps I just picked up a Epoke Mini 5 after reading the feed back on walk behind spreaders. I look forward to using it and pass on my newbie opinion. I bought it because it should last longer than my broken snow-ex Sp-75....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks nice 

How do you like the Bullet?


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Really like it, and great value for the money. I have 100k on it in 1.5 yrs that thing gets worked hard everyday. For the dumpsters it handles itself well as far as plowing I have never owned another plow truck so I don't have anything to compare it to.

I replaced a steering box at 80Km and thought that was a little premature but other wise a good truck.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

great truck, graphics are very cool......lets see some pics of the Hino


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking truck.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Dumpster Guy;862507 said:


> I replaced a steering box at 80Km and thought that was a little premature but other wise a good truck.....


Was it leaking or did you have other issues? I replaced mine on my 1 ton Dodge a couple years ago because it was leaking and they said there wasn't a fix for it. Well, last year it started leaking again only this time there WAS a repair kit for it  The price difference was several hundred dollars.

The extra front end weight from the plow must make those units fail prematurely.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, we definitley stand out in the garbage business >here's pics of the hino


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Man, that is slick looking. Love the body wrap as well.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Truck and spreader set up very cool, innovative and really sharp. Why did you put the legs so far back instead of maybe straight down, bumper/protection effect? Is it a bit light on the front axel with a full load and without the plow?


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

bterry;862528 said:


> Truck and spreader set up very cool, innovative and really sharp. Why did you put the legs so far back instead of maybe straight down, bumper/protection effect? Is it a bit light on the front axel with a full load and without the plow?


I am embarrassed to say but last year we bent the spinner on my snow-ex 1875 so many times that is now for a bumper and to keep them out of the way. but mostly as a bumper> they are on pins so I can bring them up around 10 more inches. This year if I hit something it will still cost me but at least I can get through the night.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

nice equipment......love the company slogan


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Them truck almost look to nice to plow with ! :salute:


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Them bins must come in handy when it's time to re-locate some snow!


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice set up with good graphics!!!
Good luck this year!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Very nice trucks.
Good luck this winter


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Superior L & L;862612 said:


> Them truck almost look to nice to plow with ! :salute:


That's what the garbage guys said that they looked to good to be a garbage truck, but those wraps have brought me more business than any form of advertising. When the wrap finally dies, they use a heat process to remove the wrap in the end it will have actually protected the paint. I got the wrap one week after I bough the truck so it has sseen some serious use and doesn't show any real signs of wear. People tell me they see my trucks everywhere mean while it has been just me and 1 employee.....

lawnproslawncar> I havn't moved snow yet but I hope to this year> the bins are great to move the skid around. For short distances we just drive into bin and go (1minute load-up). Usually we use bigger bins with higher side walls. This pic makes my 5 yard look tiny....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of hydraulics does the hook system operate off of?


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice trucks! I like the paint jobs.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

They truck has a PTO installed for the hooklift, we installed a selector lever to switch to the salter.


----------



## fieldman23 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice set up!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I am very jealous.

Nice setup.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking setup. I hope to own a hook lift one day, so versatile. Good luck plowing this season.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't know who would buy a Hino Ampliroll but it sure does look sharp in traffic  Passed it on the #1 today. I was wondering if you don't mind how much ? Feel free to pm if you want (or call).


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny Scott, how's your hino with an Ampliroll?

$1500 Hooklift skid
$12000 Salter
$3500 for hydraulics onto the truck

I didn't look at the reciept but that's the ball park...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Truck looks awesome and after reading your site, you seem to have a great approach to a junky field! LOL


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice set up. Why a 810 on the 5500? You could put a 8611LP or full size on that?

Is the snow that wet in B.C.?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice set up


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Good looking truck. I like how built the holder for the walk behind


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you pull that bin filled with skid steer in it with your Sterling?


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

bterry;867111 said:


> Do you pull that bin filled with skid steer in it with your Sterling?


Yes, the Deere has to be backed in to keep the weight forward on the truck. It just scales right, but no room for allot of mud or fat passengers....


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Grassman09;865978 said:


> Nice set up. Why a 810 on the 5500? You could put a 8611LP or full size on that?
> 
> Is the snow that wet in B.C.?


yes our snow is really heavy, but the reason I didn't put the 8611 on the truck is because I didn't know any better...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dumpster Guy;867273 said:


> yes our snow is really heavy, but the reason I didn't put the 8611 on the truck is because I didn't know any better...


Live and learn, at least your honest.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dumpster Guy;867273 said:


> yes our snow is really heavy, but the reason I didn't put the 8611 on the truck is because I didn't know any better...


You can thank yourself for not knowing better.

I have all 3 power plows and would NEVER put a LP on a 550. Too much truck for that plow.

Standard 8611, definitely.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Very Nice looking set up you have there. Trucks look really sharp!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome truck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 27, 2009)

very cool setup. Nice graphics.


----------

